# Where are frames in cs5???



## photographyfanatic (Apr 16, 2011)

I have crossed over from Photoshop elements 8 to full blown photoshop CS5. Are there virtual photo frames in cs5 like there were in elements? I can't seem to locate them. Thanks!


----------



## KevinPutman (Apr 17, 2011)

You mean like Graphic Clip art frames to put around the image?

If so, no.
You have to custom make them yourself, or import them from elsewhere.


----------



## KmH (Apr 23, 2011)

With CS5 open, click on "Help" there across the top of the workspace, then in the drop down box, click on "Photoshop Help".


----------

